# greengrocer's



## jancho

Hello.

How would you say "greengrocer's" in Portuguese? It is a noun meaning the name of a shop where you can buy fruit and vegetable.

no suggestion

Thank you.


----------



## Outsider

In Portugal, we say _mercearia_.


----------



## madureb

It's "quitanda".


----------



## Guigo

In Brazil, we generally say "quitanda" but if there are other products like canned food, ice-cream, drinks, etc, one may say "mercearia".

A very recent fashion is to call "quitanda" and "mercearia" by the name _*hortifruti*_.


----------



## Vanda

Again, have a look at the dictionary first:
http://www.wordreference.com/enpt/greengrocer


----------



## jancho

Vanda said:


> Again, have a look at the dictionary first:
> http://www.wordreference.com/enpt/greengrocer



Again... But I am looking for a noun meaning the shop, not the person selling it.


----------



## Outsider

Espreitando para o dicionário de Inglês-Espanhol, encontrei _frutería_, mas não tenho a certeza se se diz _frutaria_ em português... O que acham, gente?


----------



## madureb

Eu conheço a palavra frutaria, mas apenas usada para estabelecimentos que vendem alimentos naturais feitos com frutas, principalmente sucos e vitaminas.


----------



## Adriano_CSI

In Rio we also say "mercearia" "quitanda"


----------



## Cvelha

madureb said:


> Eu conheço a palavra frutaria, mas apenas usada para estabelecimentos que vendem alimentos naturais feitos com frutas, principalmente sucos e vitaminas.


Em Portugal _frutaria_ é bem normal, é um estabelecimento que vende essencialmente fruta, ainda que possa vender outros produtos. 
Já _greengrocer's é mercearia, _não se confunde com o merceeiro, que é o vendedor...

jinhos
CV


----------



## Vanda

Out, o termo frutaria já se espalhou bastante por aqui, por muitos lugares.


----------



## Archimec

No meu tempo em  Portugal também se dizia 'lugar'. (Ir ao lugar comprar hortaliças)


----------



## Carfer

Archimec said:


> No meu tempo em Portugal também se dizia 'lugar'. (Ir ao lugar comprar hortaliças)


 
E ainda se diz e, provavelmente, até será o termo mais comum. É difícil encontrar uma palavra que designe especificamente estes estabelecimentos, se é que na verdade existe, porque tenho estado a dar tratos à 'bola' e não me ocorre nenhuma. Quer as mercearias quer as frutarias vendem, duma maneira geral, hortaliças, mas muitas mercearias não o fazem e na grande maioria é uma vertente perfeitamente secundária do negócio. Fiz por aqui um pequeno inquérito e, de facto, toda a gente me falou em '_lugar_'.


----------



## almufadado

Um típica mercearia lisboeta

A designação de "lugar" referia-se originalmente à feiras onde havia "zonas delimitadas para cada vendedor" que vinha dos hortos vender a Lisboa, em dias específicos da semana, os seus produtos horto-frutícolas.

Havia já a "Mercearia" do "Merceeiro" mas vendia produtos alimentares de conservação mais prolongada (graneis de vagens secas), carnes curadas, peixes de salga, etc.. Mas vendiam igualmente tecidos, louças, tachos e panelas.

Depois passaram a existir (anos 40-50) lojas fixas que vendiam horto-frutícolas. Passando a haver o "lugar da fruta", o "lugar das hortaliças". 

Nos anos 50-60 as lojas tornaram-se todas mercearias e vendiam todos os tipos de produtos alimentares menos a carne (talho) e o peixe (peixaria).

Actualmente existem as "Frutarias" especializadas em produtos frescos mas que rápidamente se transformaram também em mercearias, os "Hortos" (confusão com lugar de cultura de hortícolas), havendo inclusive raridades (para não chamar outra coisa) como "Mercearia do peixe"

As lojas em geral optam por nomes tipo "Frutas Abreu", "Hortaliças Maria Alice".

Para concluir, o termo assente é mesmo "Mercearia" que vende mercearias, frutas, hortaliças e bebidas, etc, etc ...


----------



## moura

Para se distinguir dos termos "grocer's" ou "grocery" ou "supermarket" que correspondem a mercearia ou supermercado, eu sugeria a utilização de "frutaria" que designa explicitamente produtos vegetais ou "verdes".

To distinguish from the words "grocer's" or "grocery" or "supermarket" that mean "mercearia" or "supermercado", I would suggest the word "frutaria" (place of the fruit = fruta), that comprehends specifically vegetables or green produts.

Apenas como complemento, já ouvi em alguns pontos do país, a referência a "mini-mercado". O mini-mercado, neste caso, é o mesmo que uma mercearia mas um pouco maior, permitindo que as pessoas se desloquem para escolher os seus produtos.

Just to complement, I have heard in several places of Portugal, the word "mini-mercado". In this case, people refer to a kind of larger "mercearia", where they may walk and choose their produts. 

Nas _mercearias_ ou _lugares_ mais tradicionais esse papel era ou é deixado ao merceeiro ou dono do lugar, existindo normalmente um balcão. No caso do mini-mercado, não existe um balcão, mas o ponto da caixa registadora onde se pagam os produtos.

At the "mercearias" or "lugares" it is the grocer or the lugar's owner who picks the produts and there is also a counter. At the "mini-mercado" there is not a counter and only the cash register point.

No entanto estas diferenças encontram-se mais ou menos esbatidas e o mesmo se passa com o tratamento pelos clientes, havendo quem chame mercearia ao mini-mercado e vice-versa.

At the present time these differences are more dimned though, and people may call "mercearia" to the "mini-mercado" and vice versa.


----------



## fernandobn97007

The best place to buy frutas and verduras is called Feira!


----------



## almufadado

"Feira" is more of the kind of "open market", "street market".

A "minimarket" as a more broad scope of products (also sells cleanning and hygiene products, appliances, etc),  super seeded by the supermarket, the hipermarket, in size order.     

Let's see ... "Greengrocer's" = *green(s)* (designation of fresh vegetables products (letice, sprouts, green beans, tomato (a fruit !), potatos and so on) +* grocer *(shop/person selling food products).

Nos dois lados do Atlântico existe o conceito de "frescos" para nos referirmos a vegestais e frutas.

As in "fresh vegestables".

The direct translation best fitted would be "loja de (produtos) frescos".


----------



## olivinha

There is also the _sacolão_, where one buys fruits and vegetables.


----------

